

Hacker Cofounder Needed - medhack

My partner and I have found a gap in the
pharmacy services field begging to be filled.
We have the capital, marketing, and contacts,
but not the technical skills, needed
for an software based recurring subscription
product.
Does anyone have any ideas for finding a hacker
cofounder?
======
robinwarren
Sorry if this answer isn't useful being something of a 'you're asking the
wrong question' approach but here goes...

If you've got capital do you need a cofounder or could you look instead for an
employee. If they turn out to be as good as you might hope they can then take
more responsibility as the company grows and earn (additional) shares at that
point. If they don't work out you've got a far simpler problem to deal with.
More likely perhaps is they work out but aren't neccesarily interested/capable
of growing into the person they need to be as the company grows. If
expectations are set now you can still grow the company above them.

Best of luck with whatever you do.

------
medhack
Thanks robbinwarren. I've been thinking on how to do this fairly for everyone
involved. As a small company there is no room for a non-working cofounder. On
the other hand an effective person deserves a full ownership share.

------
blindfly
medhack, are you able to tell a little bit more about what you're scheming? I
am trying to understand where you're going with this. Web-based application,
Windows-based... whatnot.

------
niktrix
hey contact me ,

